# 2 x 12"s: sideways or upright?



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

I occasionally see guys using a head and 2 x 12 cab set up on it's end, so that one speaker is directly above the other. Makes perfect sense to me.. smaller footprint on a tight stage, and one speaker up a bit higher so it's closer to the ears. 

My questions are:

1). Does anybody make a 2x12 combo thats designed to stand upright this way?

2). What are the other pros and cons to this?

In the 90's ADA used to make what they called a 'split stack'.. I even found a pic.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have never seen this myself, that ADA looks pretty cool though. A logical solution to saving space.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Yeah, I haven't found anyone else who makes anything like that ADA, and I always wondered why that format never caught on. 

I wonder if this is like 'bottom freezer' refrigerators, or 'front loading' washers. Both are simple, good ideas but somehow never caught on until recently.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I made my own vertical slant 2x12 (with a pair of celestion G12H-30's) and its a neat cabinet. Small enough to single hand carry but a good stable platform for both my small heads. And it projects the sound up and out.

I dont know why they dont make these, like a single column 4x12 slant.

AJC


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

NICE!!! That's what I'm talking about, right there! Thanks for posting that, nice work! I like how it matches the width of your short-box head, and looks plenty wide enough to be stable. 

This seems so much better than having a regular 2x12 low on the floor like most guys do. Great tone for your knees and ankles, and the cat and dog, but what about your ears?


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

It was common practice with 1960's Fender amps like the Bandmaster, Bassman and Dual Showman to flip the cabinet so the speakers were aligned vertically.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Great looking cab! I'm thinking of building one myself. How did you figure out the dimensions and interior volume. That's my sticking point right now. That and time of course. :bow:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Back in the 60s/70s I had an 25w amp that was built by the local TV/Electronics guy - a modified Heatkit. Made a 2x12 vertical open back cabinet with Jensen's to go with it - it stood vertical. I've never taken to the horizontal thing since then. Vertical has always seemed a more natural way to set up to me.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

I've always threw my marshall 2x12 on it's side and put it on a crate. I don't hear well through my knees.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Doesn't Mesa make a vertical 2 x 12?


----------



## RippingRudy (Feb 2, 2006)

Mesa used to make one - they come up on Ebay from time to time.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I've always been a big fan of stage monitors. I swap out the speakers with something that is not as stiff as what would normally come in them.

They are in your face, and you can get some great feedback/sustain out of them - not to mention the fantastic Iron Maiden poses you can pull off, if you are into that kind of thing. :confused-smiley-010


----------



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

Engl makes vertical 2x12

http://rocksolidamps.com/index.php?contain=description&ii=30&mid=2


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I always had mine lying horizontal till the past few years and changed to the vertical position. 
The Dr Z, Z-Best, 2x12, besides being an exceptional sounding cab, has feet on the side and the bottom, so you can take your choice.











There are also diagonally placed 2x12's like the Marshall cab that is made for the 20 watt handwired head. This is an amazing sounding cab. It is my go-to cab. If an amp sounds bad through this cab, it won't sound good through anything. In this picture, it is the one in the middle with the Komet head on top of it. You can see my penchant for turning non-traditional
2x12's on their side extends to the Vox cab to the right of the Marshall.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

[/IMG]


allthumbs56 said:


> Doesn't Mesa make a vertical 2 x 12?


Took the words right outta my mouth. I like the looks of the side by side, like a Fender cab, or Sunn.

CT.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Why aren't my images showing up??


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

oh,,,nevermind!:wave:


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

CocoTone said:


> Why aren't my images showing up??


I had this problem before as well. It is the special characters in your link (anything that is not alphabetic or numeric such as ?, &, =  will not work).


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

I just saw that Two-Rock makes an upright cab too:










So thanks to you guys I've now seen several head/cab examples, but has anyone ever made an upright 2x12 COMBO amp? I happen to be fond of combos for gigging.. one piece to grab and go.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

BTW Pete, your amp pics make me cry. I'm still sniffling. 

:rockon:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Excuse me Mr. Faracaster, but is that a DUMBLE I see below?????



faracaster said:


>


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Excuse me Mr. Faracaster, but is that a DUMBLE I see below?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 55 Jr (May 3, 2006)

I go sideways.











The Rocca won't fit any other way.



Did someone say amp shoot out?

Calgary?

I missed last years.



Best regards,

Brian


----------



## Robert Bogdan (May 25, 2006)

The Gabriel Voxer has an upright 2x12 as a cabinet option

http://www.gabtone.com/


----------



## willyripz (May 12, 2006)

yah vertical is the way to go. It helps so much when your playing on stage

marshall makes the 20 watt handwired one but its only 60 watts rms. Not a good idea if your running anything over a 30 watt head

marshall also had some mini stacks with 2 vertical speakers. Awesome idea. Wish they made more of them


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I go vertical. It's my own little mini stack. Sounds awesome.

http://s172.photobucket.com/albums/w37/stonge007/?action=view&current=P1000432.jpg

:rockon:


----------

